

 Do you think my Python/Django/HTTP/... notes/docs could be useful? - TomaszZielinski
https://github.com/tomaszzielinski/docs
I have these notes/docs of mine (think of it as of "condensed experience"), I use them myself but I'm not sure if there's anyone else interested in  something like that.<p>If there's any hope, what should I do to make it (more) useful to you ?
======
pydanny
Yes, but may I suggest you change over to RestructuredText, Sphinx, and
publish on rtfd.org?

~~~
TomaszZielinski
Sure, but could you elaborate on why RsT + rtfd for something like this ? (I
know there's full-text search there, are there other reasons?)

